# Face down, ass up, thats the way I...tie my shoes.



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Peripheral said:


> I think the time I learned to tie my shoes was my first big "EUREKA!!" moment. Ironically, it was in a third-grade math class, which is my most hated subject. So that probably had something to do with it, me trying to avoid doing my classwork at the time. I was so happy because I didn't have to walk around with my laces stuffed into my shoes to keep from stepping on them.


There's procrastination for you - I can't be bothered to learn this, so I'll go and learn something else.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I wear sandals. No tying necessary. When I wear shoes that have to be tied, I usually just keep them tied loosely with a firm double knot and slip them on and off.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> That's what passes for music/entertainment for some people? Their standards must be very low.


You apparently have not heard 2-Live Crew's other hit, "I'm so horny". It also passed for music in 1989, I don't think it has the same appeal it had then.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Fizz said:


> You apparently have not heard 2-Live Crew's other hit, "I'm so horny". It also passed for music in 1989, I don't think it has the same appeal it had then.


I'm not going to be disappointed if I never hear that song, or indeed any other of their songs.


----------



## Indigo Aria (Jan 12, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> That's what passes for music/entertainment for some people? Their standards must be very low.


 see my signature.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

TheLuckyOne said:


> see my signature.


Sadly, it's a question I've found myself asking all too much.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Fizz said:


> You apparently have not heard 2-Live Crew's other hit, "I'm so horny". It also passed for music in 1989, I don't think it has the same appeal it had then.







You made me do it...

It is interesting what passed for attractive in the 80s.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

android654 said:


> You made me do it...
> 
> It is interesting what passed for attractive in the 80s.


I was going to post this on @skycloud86's wall visitor page, but this works too. C'mon Skycloud, if this doesn't make you give up on humanity, nothing will!

Yeah, the 80s didn't really know 'what' was attractive, but thick gold chains? SIGN ME UP!


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

I like to sit down, put my shoes on my lap, and hold them tightly while tying.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Fizz said:


> I was going to post this on @skycloud86's wall visitor page, but this works too. C'mon Skycloud, if this doesn't make you give up on humanity, nothing will!


Ever heard of Jersey Shore?



Fizz said:


> Yeah, the 80s didn't really know 'what' was attractive, but thick gold chains? SIGN ME UP!


Not sure how people where horny back then.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

android654 said:


> Not sure how people where horny back then.


We didn't know any better.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Stephen said:


> We didn't know any better.


Well, as long as you promise not to do it again, I suppose we could forgive a decade of indiscretions.

Has anyone ever watched two pairs of sneakers try to tie each others laces? You can kill an afternoon that way, good times.


----------



## n2freedom (Jun 2, 2011)

:laughing:WHEW! All I can say is from page 1 to page 8....I was ROFLMAO!!! Too funny! Thanks for the laughs guys. I love it!!


----------



## tnredhead (Apr 5, 2011)

I couldn't decide if y'all hadn't heard the song or were just being smart asses (I kinda figured the latter). It was still entertaining to read though. 

The way I like to tie my shoes varies of course.



Jennywocky said:


> Wouldn't it be hard to tie your shoes while having sex?


I'm sure it can be done, in the right position.


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

I like it when shoes tie me.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

sprinkles said:


> I like it when shoes tie me.


Do you live in Soviet Russia?


----------



## Romascu (Apr 27, 2011)

Haha this thread refers to sex positions, its just disguised to better accommodate the gender hypocrisy of _some_ members.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Romascu said:


> Haha this thread refers to sex positions, its just disguised to better accommodate the gender hypocrisy of _some_ members.


Yes, we're now aware of that fact. What do you mean by "gender hypocrisy"?


----------



## Romascu (Apr 27, 2011)

skycloud86 said:


> Yes, we're now aware of that fact. What do you mean by "gender hypocrisy"?


 Some girls try to sugar coat being less than decent.

They want to be "sexually liberated" but at the same time they don't want to be called whores.

An honest whore i can respect in that (honesty) matter. (even though i hate whores)

Very few honest whores though.

I'm very conservative on only a few matters,this being one of the few, for example i don't care about people with other sexual orientations and i'm an atheist.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Romascu said:


> Some girls try to sugar coat being less than decent.
> 
> They want to be "sexually liberated" but at the same time they don't want to be called whores.


And why should they be called whores? Why should men (or straight men, at least) allowed to be sexually liberated and yet not face being called whores?



> An honest whore i can respect in that (honesty) matter. (even though i hate whores)


You can respect their honesty, yet still hate them? 



> Very few honest whores though.


That's your opinion, not reality. 



> I'm very conservative on only a few matters,this being one of the few, for example i don't care about people with other sexual orientations and i'm an atheist.


So?


----------

